# Sticky  TF300 Bootloader Unlock Tool



## oo3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Unlock Device App: Unlock boot loader.
Notice:
1. Only suitable for Andriod4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich OS version.
2. Before you download, install, and use the Unlock Device App you acknowledge and assume complete risk to the quality and performance of this App, including but not limited to the following: once you activate the App you will not be able to recover your ASUS product ("Original Product") back to original locked conditions;the Original Product with the activated App will not be deemed the Original Product; the Revised Product will no longer be covered under the warranty of the Original Product; the software of Revised Product will no longer be deemed the software of the Original Product and can no longer receive ASUS software updates; your purchased digital content may also be affected.

You also acknowledge ASUS does not guarantee service satisfaction to any Revised Product, including events involving paid service requested by you to be performed to the Revised Product.
Furthermore, such repaired Revised Product will not be covered under the warranty of the Original Product; the software of the repaired Revised Product will not be deemed the software of the Original Product and will not receive ASUS software updates.
It is strongly advised that you avoid activating this App unless you fully understand and accept the risks that may arise.

※This tool now only works with TF300T ICS of TW,US,WW SKU. It won't work on other devices.

Can be found here:

Original post: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1667604

Link to .apk file: http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=20&m=ASUS+Transformer+Pad+TF300T&hashedid=8BmzkQ4yoz5WzBrW

*Click on Utilities and download the Global one.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn you beat me to the punch. Thanks for posting.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

WOOOT Bring on the ROMs


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow this is great. I'll probably hold off on this until we at least get a kernel though


----------



## slinker1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice!! now we just need goo.im support and some roms


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

Shoot! just bought the xoom on sale cuz i was afraid the bootloader on the TF300 wouldnt get unlocked. Return the xoom and spend the extra $50 for this or stick with the xoom? its decison time


----------



## oo3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I would shell out the extra $50 because you get the quad-core tegra 3 processor so it's the most updated hardware.


----------



## slinker1 (Sep 12, 2011)

^^This


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

dstreng said:


> Shoot! just bought the xoom on sale cuz i was afraid the bootloader on the TF300 wouldnt get unlocked. Return the xoom and spend the extra $50 for this or stick with the xoom? its decison time


I would definitely return it and shell out the 50 dollars. I got mine last friday from amazon and knew that it would only be a matter of time until Asus released this


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Well thanks to this now Unlocked and Rooted. Now if I could get my device to update to latest firmware that would be nice!


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

has anyone been able to use the unlock apk with SN:C4OKCTxxxxxx

* Disregard did work on my device


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Well thanks to this now Unlocked and Rooted. Now if I could get my device to update to latest firmware that would be nice!


You have to do it manually. You can download the update from the ASUS website, extract the blob file, put it on the root of the "sdcard" and use the same method to downgrade to .17, only it'll just install the .29 update.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> You have to do it manually. You can download the update from the ASUS website, extract the blob file, put it on the root of the "sdcard" and use the same method to downgrade to .17, only it'll just install the .29 update.


Didn't work loses root.

Also from Asus the unlock tool site "and can no longer receive ASUS software updates"


----------



## zennmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Didn't work loses root.
> 
> Also from Asus the unlock tool site "and can no longer receive ASUS software updates"


This may be troubling.

Can anyone confirm that manual firmware updates can still work after running this app?

Or does just mean that we should no longer expect OTA updates?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

So wait... if you unlock the bootloader, Asus knows you did that? That sucks. So after you unlock your bootloader you can kiss your warranty goodbye. Damn, that sucks more.

I have a SquareTrade warranty on the tablet to cover accidental issues. How will unlocking the bootloader effect my SquareTrade warranty? Would they know I unlocked the bootloader? Will they ask Asus if the bootloader is unlocked thus denying my warranty that I bought on it?


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm getting an "Unlock check fail" message


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Didn't work loses root.
> 
> Also from Asus the unlock tool site "and can no longer receive ASUS software updates"


Right...but since you're unlocked, you can just flash CWM and the root-signed.zip from the topic to get root back.

You have to factory reset before using the .29 blob to get back on .29


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> Right...but since you're unlocked, you can just flash CWM and the root-signed.zip from the topic to get root back.
> 
> You have to factory reset before using the .29 blob to get back on .29


CWM scares me as someone had serious issues doing a factory reset with CWM yesterday. I'll just hang tight on .17 with root till things get a bit better.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> CWM scares me as someone had serious issues doing a factory reset with CWM yesterday. I'll just hang tight on .17 with root till things get a bit better.


That someone was me. But it all works great. There was a typo in the CWM fastboot instructions. All is well now and I am on rooted .29 running CWM


----------



## zennmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> That someone was me. But it all works great. There was a typo in the CWM fastboot instructions. All is well now and I am on rooted .29 running CWM


That is very reassuring. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hagbard (Nov 6, 2011)

Firemars said:


> I'm getting an "Unlock check fail" message


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1669328


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

Hagbard said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1669328


Hehe yeh did that already, on unlocked + rooted .29 now with CWM


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

anyone know if there is a way to downgrade to .17 without ADB? i am away from a computer (one that i can mess with at least) for a few days and cannot unlock my bootloader....thinking a downgrade is the only way to do it.
i get the "cannot unlock device, please try later" message when i try unlocking my .30 unrooted tf300T.
i get OTA's just fine though









any help is appreciated.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I used viperMOD to downgrade to .17: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25511847&postcount=100 Used it to root, too, because Sparky didn't find the exploit for some reason. It says 'Downgrade to .15' in the program, but using the .17 blob works just fine.


----------



## hetz (Oct 16, 2012)

People, *Please note!*
Once you use this tool, you cannot go back, even if you restore the tablet with NVFlash and other tools, since the app update ASUS server that your device is unlocked and there is no way to change that on their servers, so if you unlock it and want to sell it, the buyer won't have any warranty and you won't get any service.


----------

